# New Construction, Dedicated HT, Equipment List



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope I can get some advice from this wonderful community. I’ve been reading and learning the past several months, and am so grateful for all those that are willing to share their knowledge. I’d like your thoughts on the equipment I’m trying to finalize decisions on.

Theater details: 20’ x 15’ dedicated, 11’ ceiling.

Projector: JVC RS-10. Is there another viable option here?

Amplifier: Either Onkyo TX-SR607 or Yamaha RX-V765

Screen: Carada Brilliant White, 16 x 9, 100” diagonal screen

Speakers: SVS MTS-01, MBS-01 surrounds, and the PB13-Ultra subwoofer. Is there another viable option here?

Seats: 8, viewing distance is 133” (Front Row), 198” (Back Row)

Thanks in advance for all your help. Please let me know if I’ve forgotten some important detail or am making a horrendous equipment decision.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What are you doing for room treatments?


----------



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, forgot that part.

8 recliners, Private Collection from Roman, with buttkickers. A fully carpeted room, 4 columns (2 each side of the room) with wall sconces, soffit with can lights on the bottom, rope lighting on the top. Have not decided if I'm going to go with fabric wall treatments, will more than likely start with the bare walls and add later if necessary.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For a dedicated room, it will be necessary if you want the best sound.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Everything looks good from the list...

I agree with Marshall, definetely you'll need acoustic treatments; you need to kill the front wall completely (Don't worry, you're not going to jail for that :bigsmile.

You'll be surprised with the buttkickers....I recommend to play the scene "Lala tap the tank on Finding Nemo"; do it and let me know what you think :whistling:


----------

